# New DC secure bike station/lot at Union Station to be built



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=25&sid=1429999

Ummmm... secure? 

price is right, $100 annual membership and $1 a day to park?


I've never been to Union Station...so not sure who this will serve..


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

There are an amazing number of bikes parked there. Also an amazing number of bikes stripped there.

Sort the horror story of bike parking in the city.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MB1 said:


> There are an amazing number of bikes parked there. Also an amazing number of bikes stripped there.
> 
> Sort the horror story of bike parking in the city.


Have any before photos?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Read it and weep.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=2156


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Read it and weep.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=2156


.

damn.... :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------

